# Honda HS35 No Spark



## 43128 (Feb 14, 2014)

i picked up a honda hs35 on cl today for 50 bucks. replaced the starter rope in it and what do you know, no spark! otherwise, the engine is gettin g fuel because the plug was wet when i pulled it. do these have points? i was thinking of bypassing them and putting in a nova 2. if someone has the service manual that would be great


----------



## JnC (Feb 21, 2014)

Check the wire leading to the "ON/OFF" switch. I picked up one of these a few years ago to with the same issue, owner gave up on it as he couldnt figure out the issue himself. One of the wire leading to the switch had severed due to being pinched between the shroud, soldered it back on and the thing ran like a champ. Most likely its the same issue.


----------



## 43128 (Feb 14, 2014)

bump


----------



## jtclays (Sep 24, 2010)

I used this manual when I worked on a neighbors HS35 a couple years ago.
They are a stout little machine
http://www.honda-engines-eu.com/documents/10912/31947/1515/d7ff5dba-3dd7-461a-9f0f-80febe85db8e


----------



## 43128 (Feb 14, 2014)

thanks, i really appreciate it


----------



## 43128 (Feb 14, 2014)

do these have low oil alert, or is that only on general purpose g150 engines


----------



## jtclays (Sep 24, 2010)

The one I worked on did not, but going on memory. I was just kinda surprised it was a "G" engine and not the GX. I guess that was the early version of it.


----------



## 43128 (Feb 14, 2014)

the g series was hondas old commercial engine series before the gx engines came out in the early 80s


----------



## klr4evr (Jan 13, 2015)

That particular model of the HS35 you have has points. There was a change to CDI sometime in the product line. Don't have the serial numbers in front of me just now.

I just went through **** and back on an HS35 that was given to me. Long story short it turned out that the points were my problem. Gap was .004" and sped is .012 -.016". I cleaned up the points and set the gap and the machine ran perfectly. That's after all kinds of other attempts. Twice cleaned the carb, opened it up and checked the internal governor, popped off the head, checked valves etc. etc.

I thought of putting in a Nova II but once I saw the points I saved my money. They were in great shape and should last a number of years yet.

.


----------



## bruceuyeda (12 mo ago)

My HS35 worked one day, then wouldn't start the next day. There was a problem in the spark plug cap. It can be removed from the thick wire from the CDI by twisting it off the wire. There was no continuity across the cap. Replaced it with a cap from a motorcycle and it started right up.


----------

